# Elm tree or cottonwood?



## newb87

Sorry gentleman but haven't came acroseed to many large size dieing elms, is this a elm tree or a cottonwood? Went on a walk today in one of my spots to observe the area and stumbled on this tree.


----------



## newb87

Cottonwoods have a deeper bark don't they?


----------



## kb

I think cotton, new. What type of timber was it around there?  Hills or bottoms? If it is an elm its to old anyway, to much bark gone for much hope. It looks like the bottom of a cotton losing its bark. Was there a top on the tree?


----------



## mushroommadman

I would say cottonwood also NewB87. I haven't even closed in on a pound so far this year. Here I go again saying I think this is the worst year ever. Found 6 nice ones around a dead elm this evening, a few fresh but some had burnt tops.


----------



## newb87

My original thought was cottonwood but started second guessing my self. I'm right around 3 pounds but definitely don't feel like it was worth the miles. I'm still feeling confident after some heat and the showers we hopefully get Sunday into Monday are going to make things pop. I have 3-4 places I've been checking with good moisture that produced some really nice clusters last year I think are going to start producing by Friday or Saturday. Still feeling confident will see some good action between the 16th through the 24th.


----------



## newb87

I've found at least a dozen growing from loose dry dirt, more rain would be best but I think all its going to take in the places im checking on are consecutive days of humid heat.


----------



## kb

hey madman whats up? Bad year is an understatement. Probably my worst year ever in Kansas. Way to dry. Most of NW. Mo to dry or to cool. I really think the season at this latitude is on its last leg Rain or not its to late to fill boxes. Maybe some bags. What city are you out of Madman maybe I can pass you some infor. if I get some. I talk to many pickers and buyers. buyers are really crying the blues. I go lucky in some bottoms and picked on some burn area with cottons. In a good year I would have picked 20 lbs. there, this year only 9. I think eastern Iowa has a good shot still at at least a normal year.


----------



## kb

i hope some new stuff comes to newb... My experience is telling me we are in trouble. I am trying to figure out where to drive to and get the moisture and temps. Next time someone gripes about the price of morels my answer will be " remember 2016?" I have had over 50 people call me trying to buy some. some disappointed people out there who can't believe there are no morels in bulk. I have supplied my direct family, that 's it.


----------



## mushroommadman

kb- haven't had muck luck at all, although with work and being sick haven't got to check too many spots but from what I've seen I'm not missing much. Spent 3 hours in the ER the other morning and I'm on some strong antibiotic. Haven't felt much like walking the woods lately. Tried a little bit yesterday, but wore out quick. Wasn't worth it anyway found 2 nice fresh ones but should have found several pounds around these trees. I went against my wife's orders so I guess I'm grounded for a little bit. Probably for the best. If it had been a good year I might have just keeled over in the woods anyway because how could you miss mushroom season! :wink: Horrible time to be sick.Gonna try to get plenty of rest and knock this infection and hopefully watch it start raining in Iowa this week. I'm like you though it better happen quick up THERE or they are doomed too. Good luck to ya look forward to hearing you find pounds of em. I'm around Columbia Mo area.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

My partner and I have a youtube channel dedicated to mushroom hunting! We share tips and advice on getting started. We will be filming our mushroom finds everyday during the season so at that point it will be a daily vlog series!! woohoo!

We’re also trying to get a group together to do a foray here in MN, so subscribe like, and share. It would also be fun to hear your first morel story! You can comment on my youtube video in the comments section or you can submit a video comment! How cool is that!

We’re looking to meet new people and share our passions, that’s what this is about. Please don’t come if you are looking to judge and be negative. We are positive people who love life and have all kinds of good vibes! If you’ve got a similar outlook then come on down!
[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]


----------



## newb87

You guys sort of look like your in a colt of some kind, male mentor that mustache makes you look like a pedafile I would shave that thing off.


----------



## kb

madman, sorry to hear about the infection. You are not missing a thing in Mo., I have upgraded it to a quarter century worst year in N. Mo. Hope things don't suck north of I 80 to.


----------

